# Hot sauce thread



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure I'm not the only hot sauce buff around here, just curious what everyone's favorites are ( besides typical table sauces ) Here are a few of my favorites that I highly recommend 

Backdraft
Georgia peach vidalia onion
Apple roasted habanero 
Screaming pickle
Hank jr hot sauce
Orange krush
Hogs breath

I'll add more as I think of them





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I've tried a ton of them over the past couple years, sparked by the ramen noodles for breakfast, lunch, and dinner phase of college, which aren't to bad with hot sauce. I have mostly tried the ones you find at walmart and other small grocers. I have even got a few variety packs as gifts, but I only use one regularly....Tabasco. Some are meant to be hot, others taste good. Me, I like the vinegar taste and a medium amount of heat.

Thanks for the thread, Looks like i'll be making a few more online purchases. Lol


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sriracha-Hot-Chili-Sauce-28-oz/10452869

Try Sriracha. It is plenty hot enough with lots of taste. It is getting quite a cult following.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

leeabu said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sriracha-Hot-Chili-Sauce-28-oz/10452869
> 
> Try Sriracha. It is plenty hot enough with lots of taste. It is getting quite a cult following.


Ur right on sirancha supposedly good health benefit for heat I love Dave insanity it has flavor too 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

leeabu said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sriracha-Hot-Chili-Sauce-28-oz/10452869
> 
> Try Sriracha. It is plenty hot enough with lots of taste. It is getting quite a cult following.


this is my new favorite hot sauce! plenty of heat but not too hot like a Habanero heat, and awesome flavor. i put it on everyting, especially Pizza and Hot Dogs. YUMMY!


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

The best I've found for both taste and heat is Melinda's Naga Jolokia. (ghost pepper) It's hard to find, though. When my daughter was at Penn State, she bought me a bottle at a store there in State College, and before the bottle was half gone, I was hooked. As the level in the bottle grew lower and I was unable to find it in any stores locally, I panicked. Finally bought it online from the manufacturer. I ordered a whole case so I could get free shipping.

I've always liked spicy foods, but the older I get, the more I crave. So far, Melinda's has continued to satisfy me, though I seem to keep using more of it as time goes on.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I suggest you look over CaJohn's site, he makes everything from mild to very hot. In particular, I suggest you check out the purees made with just one kind of pepper, and vinegar, nothing else - they're like single-malt whiskies.

The habanero is my favorite










http://www.cajohns.com/


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Siracha is a good one , I brought a bottle to the boundary waters last year and made great fish tacos with it. , I get most of my sauces from jungle Jim's but the pepper palace in gattlinburg has the best selection IMO 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Sriracha is good but the seeds tend to plug the squirt top, so I usually ignore that and just unscrew the top. 

Go browse some of the other Asian hot sauces, many of them are not killer hot, but sweet or garlicky. They can be a sneaky secret ingredient in a BBQ sauce or something.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's my usual method for making hot sauce.

First, choose the peppers, it's up to you. This is habaneros and fatalis, but you could do this with green jalapenos. Just be advised that if you mix red and green peppers, you get a brown sauce. I stem and seed the peppers but I don't have to get every seed. I also added onions and garlic, sometimes carrots. Cook it to tender as you would do with vegetables for supper. You may want to do this outside because of the tear-gas effect.

Do not, repeat NOT rub your eyes or nose. Ha ha, of course you will.











Run it through the food processor in batches










Push the mash through a sieve with the back of a ladle to separate the seeds/pulp - that can be used for something else like a hot vinegar.










Then you get a smooth sauce with a lot of pulp (depends on the screen size of the sieve). Normally I heat this through to bubbling hot, then jar it up and send it through a hot-water bath. It can keep for years.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this is all you need buddy


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

Sriracha is great , for and even more flavorful kick try Sambal Oelek


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Just for flavor, Franks Redhot is the best in my book. Very little heat, but great flavor. I put it on darn near everything.  They have an Extra Hot version, but still, not very hot compared to most other hot sauce.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Try the garlic version of Tabasco.


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

my mother-in-law picked me up a bottle called Hot Forte from one of the spice trade islands in the carribean while they were on a cruise, it is made with scotch bonnet peppers it is probably the most flavorful hot sauce i've tried however it only has a mild heat to it the web site on the bottle is www.delagrenade.com


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Maddog357, Good Heat, Great Flavor. Also check out www.pepperpalace.com


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Bumping this old thread because I wanted to start a hot sauce thread but I used the Search first and found this.

Since 2012, I've moved and found a little Asian grocery in my neighborhood. They are northern Burmese so they have a lot of Thai products, including pepper sauces and several versions of "fired hot chili paste" - Some of them are mild and sweet, and some will blow your head off. Many of them have more than one alphabet on the label, sometimes as many as four.

I don't know what I'm getting when I buy stuff like that, but for me, grocery shopping is an adventure. That could be a thread in itself.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I’ve been making my own home grown hot sauce for the past 5-6 years from peppers, onions and garlic all grown in my garden. Gave out over 50 bottles this year and make 3-4 varieties.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

Gator hammock out of Florida, it’s thick and almost chunky but the flavor is incredible!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've always been a fan of Franks Red Hot, Roosters Hotsauce, and Skylines hotsauce.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am looking for seeds for PepperX....


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Do any of you guys watch "hot ones" on you tube? Great show and some intriguing hot sauces on there!


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

Picked up good one in Tarpon springs Florida a month ago called ashes to ashes by the Karma sauce company. The main pepper is Carolina reaper with scorpion and mellowed with ghost peppers tried a quarter of a teaspoon strait it will take your breath away love it!!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

"mellowed with ghost peppers" you have gone off the edge. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

For something different, try Clancy's Fancy...different spices than your standard hot sauce.
http://www.clancysfancy.com/


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Red1 said:


> The best I've found for both taste and heat is Melinda's Naga Jolokia. (ghost pepper) It's hard to find, though. When my daughter was at Penn State, she bought me a bottle at a store there in State College, and before the bottle was half gone, I was hooked. As the level in the bottle grew lower and I was unable to find it in any stores locally, I panicked. Finally bought it online from the manufacturer. I ordered a whole case so I could get free shipping.
> 
> I've always liked spicy foods, but the older I get, the more I crave. So far, Melinda's has continued to satisfy me, though I seem to keep using more of it as time goes on.


*WOW!!!









Melinda’s Naga Jolokia Hot Sauce (5oz./148ml) Melinda’s Original Naga Jolokia Pepper Sauce is pure heat. Our hottest offering by far, the Naga jolokia is confirmed by the Guinness Book of Records to be the hottest chili in the world (1,041,427 Scoville Units), unseating the Red Savina for the title. Also know as the Bhut Jolokia (Ghost Chile), the Raja Mirchi (King Chile) and the Naga Morich, this chili is grown primarily in the Northeastern region of India. The names are different depending on the region, however, one thing remains the same-these peppers are hot and should be consumed with caution.
*


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

TClark said:


> *WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never forget the time I ate a nice, juicy, red one fresh picked from my garden...well..it was technically inside me for about 45 minutes. ...my mom makes a great hot sauce using ghosts...the heat is toned down so you can actually taste the ghosts...nice and "smokey"....good flavor


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I posted this to the chile-heads list in 1999


I go down to the store,
but I can't buy no more.
I don't have an inch left
in that sagging fridge door.

Too many hot sauce blues,
so many ways to light my fuse.
Scares me to say,
some how some way,
every one of these gonna shine
on my back door some day.

This one's kinda settled,
this one tastes like metal.
What was this old water-soaked label?
I forget - awww!

This one I stored,
this one I ignored.
Here's a sticker saying
"I Support President Ford!"

Too many hot sauce blues,
I got the door open, trying to choose.
Trying to summon my will,
as I run up the bill.
Patting myself on the back
for every little bottle I kill.

Those wings got a coating,
my tacos are floating.
Playing with beans in a deep bowl of sauce,
thinking of boating.

Pour another one dry,
with each dinner I fry.
Take one to the office,
sit in the lunchroom, and cry.

Too many hot sauce blues,
So many troubles I gotta lose.
Folks think I'm insane
as I go through my pain.
But I know deep inside,
I can't change.


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

scioto_alex said:


> I posted this to the chile-heads list in 1999
> 
> 
> I go down to the store,
> ...


Your right once you catch the bug you can't go back! My wife thinks I'm NUTS


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I can tolerate allot of heat via peppers or sauce. It's the exit that just tears me up. I once told my wife while sitting on the pot, please, just shoot me.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

One time at work I was in the mens restroom and someone was in a stall moaning NO BURRITOS NO BURRITOS


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I buy the majority of our groceries at aldis, and I figured I’d try their 89 cent hot sauce. It’s got very good flavor.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like crystal hot sauce not to hot and some what sweet.srirachi hot sauce also.on a side note I like fighting cock BBQ sauce also I get it at Bass pro shop.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

It pays to look around and see what different places have different styles of sauces. Many of them are pretty hot but many of them are milder and heading off into directions like a steak or BBQ or Asian sauce. You could brush them on to something. Then there are all the Caribbean sauces with African influences like tamarind (Pickapeppa) or mango, then spices from India.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I lean more towards mexican spice. Yucateco black is very good. One of my favorites. I use some Melinda's. Tried some Dave's insanity and that's stupid hot. I'm not quite sure why I bought a bunch of hot pepper seeds


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

JMO, but Dave's insanity sauce tastes like battery acid smells. Hot WITH flavor is great, without flavor, why bother.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Ray Ray's Yooper sauce is most excellent, good flavor with a zing


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

Workingman said:


> Do any of you guys watch "hot ones" on you tube? Great show and some intriguing hot sauces on there!


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

Bought a bottle of Frank's red hot Xtra hot Not bad great with chicken little kick not to hot! Heading to Florida in a couple weeks I'll pickup a good tasting super hot


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Marie Sharps has great flavor with a kick.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

Tabasco Chipotle is great. Not too hot, but great flavor.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I love my Cholula Hot sauce. The one with the wooden ball top. Mmmmm! Has a lot of flavor with just the righ zing to it!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

montagc said:


> I like the common ones, Franks, tabasco, texas pete, Louisana, sriracha, skyline, etc. I'm one for flavor though, not heat.


Same here, although in my youth I could eat pure fire! Not so much nowadays. My stomach no longer seems to be cast iron! I still want some heat though, but also flavor. My BIL turned me onto striracha years ago. Love it! Another buddy really likes Texas Pete's. At a mexican restaurant we were trying every hot sauce in the rack with the chips and mexican cole slaw. I tried one called Cholula chipotle sauce. Loved it! Medium heat and VERY flavorful! Found it locally so I bought a bottle of it, and one of their green chili sauce, which is jalapeno and poblano. I figure the poblanos will mellow it out pretty good, but I like the taste of jalapenos.



scioto_alex said:


> One time at work I was in the mens restroom and someone was in a stall moaning NO BURRITOS NO BURRITOS


HAW! At the local Quaker Steak & Lube there's a sign above the urinals that reads, "If you have been eating the Atomic Wings, please wash your hands BEFORE using the facilities!" I can attest. At the Sharon Quaker Steak, we were seated at the bar after a round of golf. We had food ordered, but seated at the bar with us was another guy who had an order of the Atomic wings. This stuff was scorching my nostrils from 10 feet away! 

One of us asked how he could stand to eat something that hot, and he replied that he really loved hot stuff, and that he was drunk on his ass. One guy asked if he could take a small taste, and the guy said OK. He touched the tip of a spoon to some of the sauce on the plate and put it in his mouth. In short order his ears turned red. Then, his whole face turned red and started pouring sweat! Then he starts gasping for breath and hiccuping! 

I slid off my bar stool to get my feet on the floor in case he started projectile vomiting. We also hailed the barmaid and had her bring a big glass of cold milk and a slice of bread ASAP! We also ordered a bowl of mac & cheese for him. That averted the emergency until it was time for the exit! That's a whole other story!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I made that 40 pepper mustard with some carolina reapers. Ummmm no not going to do that again..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I use to eat the hottest stuff I could find on a regular basis. Use to go to Quaker steak and order atomics as my regular wing order. Years later and enough super hot stuff alcohol and energy drinks theirs days plain red sauce will mess with me but I still push the hot sauce limits. I eat the sirracha peppers straight out of the garden like cherry tomatoes as I'm picking them. Don't touch your eyes. I always end up with an itch on an eye and scratch it


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

My new go to is "secret aardvark " anyone else like it? My daughter and her husband were saying they really like it so I bought a bottle... couple months later, I'm on bottle #2!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Had a couple wings with this on it today. Really good flavor but so ungodly hot! Makes Atomic wings look like mild.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Went to original pancake house couple months ago. They had Bravado hot sauce I think it was black garlic carolina reaper


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Mr. A said:


> I love my Cholula Hot sauce. The one with the wooden ball top. Mmmmm! Has a lot of flavor with just the righ zing to it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I like the Chipotle version over the original.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I usually don't add much heat to finger food like wings, or maybe a handful of nuts. If I get heat on my hands and later touch myself anywhere ... guys ... there will be consequences. I've learned to deal with it, partly by avoiding it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Lil' Rob said:


> I like the Chipotle version over the original.


Didn't know there was a Chipotle version. I will now have to go buy some and try it out! Tx

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Back when I was a die hard heat seeker..the hotter the better.
I think around 56 or 57 my inards changed. Eating hot stuff would make my guts feel like there's a fist turning in my lower intestines, then with that came a nausiating feeling. Tried 4-5 times more only to experience the same misery.

So relunctly and sadly I had to lay off the hot stuff. I still eat Jalopeno rings made by Valasic and for the most part I'm ok unless i eat a hand full.

Eat em now friends! Time may come when your insides say NO MORE and retaliate.

I ate the Quacker Steak n Lube hottest they had. I only got 6 wings and was disappointed.
But then I ate 2 and thought...there's wisdom with only 6....lol


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

You won't believe this but I'm 61 and got into hot stuff about a year ago I love it even the super hot sauces scorpion, ghost and reaper doesn't really effect my stomach?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll turn 61 next month.

I don't have stomach/gut problems from hot peppers, yet. I get more trouble from heartburn because of eating too much of something at once.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Mr. A said:


> Didn't know there was a Chipotle version. I will now have to go buy some and try it out! Tx
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They've got five varieties...

https://images.app.goo.gl/nQuoUMzVzvNHm61VA


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lil' Rob said:


> I like the Chipotle version over the original.


That's the first one I tried and really like it. Very flavorful!



Lil' Rob said:


> They've got five varieties...
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/nQuoUMzVzvNHm61VA


They actually have more than that. Found it at Giant Eagle and there were 8 or 9 as I recall. Here's the good part. They had it "on sale" at 2 for $6, so I bought 1 of the Chipotle and 1 of the Green Chili (jalapeno and poblano), basically because I love the flavor of jalapenos. 

Later on I found the same selection at Marc's at $2.50 per! Less than GE's sale price! I know GE is overpriced, but come on now!


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

Crum's Gold
https://crumssauce.com/buy#!/Gold/p/38334433/category=0


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you guys are nuts hahahhha


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh man I ground up some dried peppers yesterday, with salt, tried some and it was a What Have I Done moment. Sheet, I was burning for a good 20 minutes. 

I thought those pods were fatalis, but they might be reapers. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I have 120 ghost peppers I picked out of garden two days ago .... If anyone makes hot sauce I be willing to trade peppers for some hot sauce! Located Westerville area.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> That's the first one I tried and really like it. Very flavorful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing when I found them on sale at GE - I rarely go to GE but went during the summer for grilling meats. Left with about 24 bottles or more - price was too good. I stocked mainly the Chili Garlic - that is an amazing flavor and my children (21yr old and 7 yrs old) love it - doesn't last. My wife preferred Yucateco back in the days, but now she makes her own on the milder side - those homemade ones don't last either and are very healthy with no intention on burning (mostly very flavorful with a slight mild sting).

I was in Singapore for a couple weeks (work related) this past August. I had many types of hot sauces but the Sambal in two varieties was amazing (one was thick sauce and the other was on the crunchy smoky side). I wish I could find a legit place in Central Ohio to get the crunchy smoky type.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

anyone tried Goriga Peach Vidalia Onion hot sauce ??? not real hot but some great flavor...I put that sh$t on everything...seriously...


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I like it when the Asian buffet places have a bowl of hot chili oil. I'll seek it out and put a few spoonfuls into a soup bowl, then go get the soup. By the time I get back to the table, red beads are rising to the surface.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

reyangelo said:


> I did the same thing when I found them on sale at GE - I rarely go to GE but went during the summer for grilling meats. Left with about 24 bottles or more - price was too good. I stocked mainly the Chili Garlic - that is an amazing flavor and my children (21yr old and 7 yrs old) love it - doesn't last. My wife preferred Yucateco back in the days, but now she makes her own on the milder side - those homemade ones don't last either and are very healthy with no intention on burning (mostly very flavorful with a slight mild sting).
> 
> I was in Singapore for a couple weeks (work related) this past August. I had many types of hot sauces but the Sambal in two varieties was amazing (one was thick sauce and the other was on the crunchy smoky side). I wish I could find a legit place in Central Ohio to get the crunchy smoky type.


Here's the thing. If you have a Marc's in your area, go there! Their everyday price is better than GE's sale price!


----------

